# setting up a simple vpn connection



## MarcoB (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm trying to connect to the university library by vpn. On a windows client setting this up takes about a minute, but on FreeBSD this seems another story.

I installed net/pptpclient and created a ppp.conf:

```
EUR:
 set authname "xxxx@eur.nl"
 set authkey "xxxxxxx"
 set timeout 0
 set ifaddr 0 0
 add vpn-eur-pptp.eur.nl HISADDR
 disable ipv6cp
```
It looks like it logs in, but after a minute or two it just exits. My messages log says:

```
Jun  2 22:12:16 yokozuna pptp[40950]: anon log[main:pptp.c:314]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated
Jun  2 22:12:16 yokozuna pptp[40955]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'
Jun  2 22:12:16 yokozuna pptp[40955]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:739]: Received Start Control Connection Reply
Jun  2 22:12:16 yokozuna pptp[40955]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:773]: Client connection established.
Jun  2 22:12:17 yokozuna pptp[40955]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 7 'Outgoing-Call-Request'
Jun  2 22:12:17 yokozuna pptp[40955]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:858]: Received Outgoing Call Reply.
Jun  2 22:12:17 yokozuna pptp[40955]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:897]: Outgoing call established (call ID 0, peer's call ID 58282).
Jun  2 22:12:17 yokozuna kernel: tun0: link state changed to UP
Jun  2 22:13:17 yokozuna pptp[40955]: anon log[logecho:pptp_ctrl.c:677]: Echo Request received.
Jun  2 22:13:17 yokozuna pptp[40955]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 6 'Echo-Reply'
Jun  2 22:15:17 yokozuna pptp[40955]: anon log[pptp_handle_timer:pptp_ctrl.c:1050]: closing control connection due to missing echo reply
Jun  2 22:15:17 yokozuna pptp[40955]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 12 'Call-Clear-Request'
Jun  2 22:15:17 yokozuna pptp[40955]: anon log[pptp_conn_close:pptp_ctrl.c:430]: Closing PPTP connection
Jun  2 22:15:17 yokozuna pptp[40955]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 3 'Stop-Control-Connection-Request'
Jun  2 22:15:17 yokozuna pptp[40955]: anon log[call_callback:pptp_callmgr.c:79]: Closing connection (call state)
Jun  2 22:15:47 yokozuna pptp[40956]: anon warn[decaps_hdlc:pptp_gre.c:204]: short read (0): No buffer space available
Jun  2 22:15:47 yokozuna kernel: tun0: link state changed to DOWN
```

What am I doing wrong here? I can't imagine it's so difficult to set up a simple vpn connection.

Thanks and regards,
Marco


----------



## quintessence (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello,

Your interface goes down because of:


```
No buffer space available
```
.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/configtuning-kernel-limits.html

Also you can search the forums, there are a lot of topics about this subject.


----------

